# Aprilia RSV4 Factory APRC SE vs Nissan GT-R



## trev0006 (Aug 9, 2008)

Aprilia RSV4 Factory APRC SE vs Nissan GT-R - Looks like they are using the older 485HP GTR and not the new 530HP GTR as stated in the video.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

well it is an Aprillia advert what do you expect


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Gay! why would anyone pick that ugly motorbike over a super car? lol

Put the Stig in the GTR then race:runaway:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

the stig will hunted anyone down with any car. seen the Top Gear episode with the van challenge?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

A GTR has no chance against a powerfull bike like that around track. 

i watched a super bike against a quick Subaru around a track last year and it didn't stand a chance. 

in a straight line to 150 mph i think the GTR should hold its ground tho :thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

A bike is 200kgs-500kgs with 200hp which gives 400hp-1000hp:1000kg

GT-R 200hp-400hp:1000kg.

Of course the bike wins with this kind of weightower ratio.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

About as relevant as that time hamond raced a eurofighter in the veyron! Entertaining but pointless!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

enshiu said:


> A bike is 200kgs-500kgs with 200hp which gives 400hp-1000hp:1000kg
> 
> GT-R 200hp-400hp:1000kg.
> 
> Of course the bike wins with this kind of weightower ratio.


What bike that you know is anywhere near 500kgs??!! Apart from that mental Triumph or a Goldwing. And they don't really count.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

1000hp:1000kg read om*. that's 1hp -1kg.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Naranja said:


> What bike that you know is anywhere near 500kgs??!! Apart from that mental Triumph or a Goldwing. And they don't really count.


I was thinking that. At 500kg you're entering Atom country.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

We watched a ratty looking 1984 kawasaki gpz1000 pull a 10.7 at Santa Pod on Sunday. Wasn't expecting it to be that quick!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> I was thinking that. At 500kg you're entering Atom country.


300kg-300hp still same ratio maybe even more. A car can never be that low weight except a stripped down car like the AE86.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

blue34 said:


> We watched a ratty looking 1984 kawasaki gpz1000 pull a 10.7 at Santa Pod on Sunday. Wasn't expecting it to be that quick!


a lot of the early jap bikes were really quick

I had a special framed Honda CB750 overbored to 900 in the early 70s and could see 150 mph round the IOM even then

In fact I still have it stored . Drove it about 5 years ago and it was still mental and scared me far more than the stagea has ever managed in a straight line .


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

blue34 said:


> We watched a ratty looking 1984 kawasaki gpz1000 pull a 10.7 at Santa Pod on Sunday. Wasn't expecting it to be that quick!


I remember them, quick bikes. They did produce a turbo version, wasn't one of those was it? Very fast in a straight line but couldn't stop!


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

trev0006 said:


> Aprilia RSV4 Factory APRC SE vs Nissan GT-R - Looks like they are using the older 485HP GTR and not the new 530HP GTR as stated in the video.


The car is a 2010 car according to the video......where does it say it is a 530hp?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Naranja said:


> I remember them, quick bikes. They did produce a turbo version, wasn't one of those was it? Very fast in a straight line but couldn't stop!


Most sportsbikes will do the quarter in 10-11 second bracket, with the right rider of course.

My little 250 will apparently do 12.5s.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

GT-R eater:thumbsup:


----------

